# Slick 50 and Sea Foam



## opus68 (Sep 28, 2007)

I use royal purple synthetic in my Mercruiser I/O. Can anyone tell me if they think Slick50 would be beneficial to add? 

Also, any advocates of Sea Foam fuel additive?



Thanks


----------



## Tuna Man (Oct 2, 2007)

An I/O is a clean burning engine vs outboards or engines installed in autos. If you see a need that a condition may exist it wouldn't hurt. The only product that I use once a year in EVERY gas engine in my autos is Techron...They make two strengths...I use the concentrated one around $7.00 a bottle. I have NEVER had to clean or replace a injector in anything I owned. As far as Slick 50....NO. After using Slick 50 a friend/an experienced (MB and Honda) mechanic tore a engine down that he had used it in and it was on the bottom of the oil pan. A GOOD oil is just fine.

I have pictures of a 350ci I/O that was blown. There is not so muchas any build up in the engine. I was amazed at how it was so clean. Keep in mind that a I/O doesn't run a air filter either.


----------



## opus68 (Sep 28, 2007)

Thanks Tuna Man!


----------



## sosmarine (Sep 28, 2007)

I have several customers that have used Sea Foam for minor problems, slight miss, sluggish. they say it has helped. 

As for Slick 50, I used it in a high miles 1972 Buick 350 some years ago. The wife later ignored a leaking radiator, overheated to the point it seized. When I torn the engine down everything still miced out standard, crank and all. Used all standard bearing and rings and put her back together.


----------



## Telum Pisces (Sep 27, 2007)

Sea Foam can clean the injectors or carb jets if they are not too bad. I use in on a number of engines. It is also a fuel stabilizer. So it helps to preserve the fuel and keep it from gumming things up.


----------



## SHatten (Sep 30, 2007)

Along those same lines....can you use a fuel stabilizer (aka Sta-bil etc.) along with a fuel additive such as Techron or Seafoam without the two chemicals conflicting?


----------



## Tuna Man (Oct 2, 2007)

First we are talking about an I/O engine. Oil is not added to the fuel and gumming problems don't exists as in an outboard (nice thing about oil injection in outboards). Gasoline that is E-10 has a shelf life of about 3 months. The adding of ethanol is the reason of the short life. Moisture and not oil gumming is the problem. There is NO product out on the market that will stop moisture from contaminating the "E" fuel. Non "E" fuel has a shelf life of a year or more, definitely longer than a fishing season, and no reason to spend money on an additive. As far as moisture in the E-10 fuel, I haven't researched if a water separator will remove it or not (not sure if the water is separated or suspended within the fuel). I don't leave E-10 fuel in my tank for any period of time, I pump it out and burn it in my Yukon. I have a small electric fuel pump that I attach to my tank line. Takes all of 5 minutes to hook up.

There are only three (additive) products that I buy and usein my cars/trucks/boat.

1. Tecron (concentrate)...added to the fuel tank once a year.

2. Trans X .... added to the auto transmission if needed (cleans varnish build up)

3. Lucas... added to power steering systems if needed. (especially good in a rack & pinion)

All three are excellent products. I can give personal testimonial on each one.

Other patches......

K & W head and block sealer for a small crack.

Yellow Mustard/black pepper...radiator leak

99% of all the additive products you see on a Wal Mart/Advance/Auto Zone shelf I call FEEL GOOD products. They get you to spend your hard earned money on them, add to your engine and they make you "FEEL GOOD" you did something for it.


----------



## metal11 (Oct 7, 2007)

I think that techron is the same as ringfree and seafoam. I have never looked at the msds's for them but I seem to remember someone at yamaha school telling me that. The slick 50 is great in my book. I have a 93 f150 that has 220k miles on it and the valve seals are shot on it. I run that sob down to where I have to add 3 or 4 qts. I have never had an overheat or any other problems and I did a compression check last weekend while changing plugs and still had 130-140 psi on all cylinders. I did use slick 50 from the time i bought the truck with 100k miles until it hit 180k. Thought I would rebuild it but never did.


----------



## BudYsr (Oct 1, 2007)

Seafoam is a good product for carbon removal. May not be the best thing to add to the gas tank, or in with the oil, but it works wonders when added into the intake of any car/truck/or outboard engine. It will burn off carbon buildup in higher mileage engines like a BBQ pit. Good stuff.


----------

